

Ask HN: What can my non-tec co-founder do before our launch? - ugdev

Hey!<p>We&#x27;re building a social media platform. Its target group on long term? Anyone. Like Facebook, like Twitter. And the bad thing as usual with this kind of startup ideas: it only works with a lot of people.<p>I want you to throw in ideas: What can my non technical co-founder do to market the app upfront and after launch?
He can only do things where it is not neccessary to develope. What would you do?<p>Consider all business-related tasks as done (strategy, business model(s), etc.).<p>Note: he has &quot;fulltime&quot;. 3-4 month until launch.<p>Thanks in advance.<p>Best regards
the ug dev
======
morituri
Sure your long term target group is everyone, but you need to start with one
niche group. Your partner can get the ball rolling in user recruitment. You
should have a basic site up with your key product proposition and collect
emails. \- He can speak to different groups of people (a class of students, an
interest group etc) to get them onboard in one go. \- He can start doing
business development - find marketing partners, sponsors, distribution
partners, etc.

~~~
ugdev
What we already did is: set up a pre-registration (~1k mails atm). We're also
present on social media platforms.

I'm with you to start with a niche.

